# Lero guitar



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't need this guitar. But the price… and nearby…

Anybody have direct experience with "Lero" guitars?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I had a Lero tele, and currently have a short scale bass...the bass had been upgraded...but the tele i did...they were plywood bodies
Dont know anything about thr acoustic models though
For $50...be that guy that knows!


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

gone gone gone

oh well


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

My first instrument was a Lero bass... I started that at age 12... only lasted a year or so (basement jamming with a cousin and uncle... none of us could play). I still have the bass, but it doesn't work (rotted out electronics, since it's over 40 years old). I recall another uncle giving me $1 to spend (keeping in mind, that was back in 1977) and I had him drive me to the local music store where I put down my $1 deposit on that $89 bass guitar. Every week I would bring in a few dollars more (allowance and collecting pop bottles along the road, which was a thing back then). With $40 owing, my parents felt bad and paid off the rest, lol.


----------

